# Tarmac SL3 vs 2012 E5 Allez



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

Weight aside, how is the ride quality of the Allez compared to an SL3? is it as stiff? just as snappy? I ask because the price point for the Allez is almost 3x less than a USED 2011 SL3 frame. the Rival Allez is reported coming in around 17lbs, not too bad really, and I would be using my parts that I know are lighter than the stock Rival and stock wheels that come on the rival speced Allez, this is why I say weight aside. I am hoping the Allez ride is the same as the SL3.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

kondre2000 said:


> the Rival Allez is reported coming in around 17lbs,


Really?


----------



## srh04 (May 1, 2008)

The short answer is no, the Allez ride is not like the SL3. Is it worth the extra $$$? Only you can decide this. If you want relatively cheap but good ride quality then dare I say the CAAD10 is the way to go. Way nicer ride than the Allez and not as far (if at all depending on who believe) from the SL3. Just saying is all....


----------



## rsschmidt (Feb 1, 2011)

Srh04 do you know from experience or are you just guessing?
If you search "2011 Allez Comp" and click on that thread, Iamspecialized gives his opinion and he owns both. I haven't had enough posts to post a link yet. It is currently the thread that is second from the bottom on the main specialized forum screen. I have the Allez built up with force, Velocity A23 rims/ King hubs, specialized carbon cockpit with carbon braided romin saddle, specialized carbon bars and stem, specialized carbon seatpost, and I plan on using the SL3 fork (xmas gift). Honestly it is a super smooth bike. I work at a bike shop so I get to test/use any bike that we sell (specialized, wilier, Cannondale, Raliegh), and I don't have any regrets with purchasing my personal bike.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

rsschmidt said:


> Srh04 do you know from experience or are you just guessing?
> If you search "2011 Allez Comp" and click on that thread, Iamspecialized gives his opinion and he owns both. I haven't had enough posts to post a link yet. It is currently the thread that is second from the bottom on the main specialized forum screen. I have the Allez built up with force, Velocity A23 rims/ King hubs, specialized carbon cockpit with carbon braided romin saddle, specialized carbon bars and stem, specialized carbon seatpost, and I plan on using the SL3 fork (xmas gift). Honestly it is a super smooth bike. I work at a bike shop so I get to test/use any bike that we sell (specialized, wilier, Cannondale, Raliegh), and I don't have any regrets with purchasing my personal bike.


This is why Baskin-Robbins sells something like 31 flavors. :wink:


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

kondre2000 said:


> Weight aside, how is the ride quality of the Allez compared to an SL3? is it as stiff? just as snappy? I ask because the price point for the Allez is almost 3x less than a USED 2011 SL3 frame. the Rival Allez is reported coming in around 17lbs, not too bad really, and I would be using my parts that I know are lighter than the stock Rival and stock wheels that come on the rival speced Allez, this is why I say weight aside. I am hoping the Allez ride is the same as the SL3.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kevin


I ride an S-Works Tarmac SL2 w/ Sram Red. A guy on my team rides an Allez w/ Rival. Last season we were in four races together. I won one of them, he beat me in the other three. 

Keep in mind that Specialized is king of trickle down technology. The Allez of today is the equivalent of the S-works of five years ago. Or something like that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mpre53 said:


> This is why Baskin-Robbins sells something like 31 flavors. :wink:


...and if there was a Baskin-Robbins forum someone would post that _their_ favorite flavor was the best - and they _know_, 'cuz they tried all the others!!


----------



## srh04 (May 1, 2008)

rsschmidt said:


> Srh04 do you know from experience or are you just guessing?
> If you search "2011 Allez Comp" and click on that thread, Iamspecialized gives his opinion and he owns both. I haven't had enough posts to post a link yet. It is currently the thread that is second from the bottom on the main specialized forum screen. I have the Allez built up with force, Velocity A23 rims/ King hubs, specialized carbon cockpit with carbon braided romin saddle, specialized carbon bars and stem, specialized carbon seatpost, and I plan on using the SL3 fork (xmas gift). Honestly it is a super smooth bike. I work at a bike shop so I get to test/use any bike that we sell (specialized, wilier, Cannondale, Raliegh), and I don't have any regrets with purchasing my personal bike.


Don't do guessing (BTW drives me nuts when people on the 'net have opinions on stuff they've never used). Rode the '11 Allez E5 for quite a while (built with Red and a variety of wheels) and was never so disappointed in a Specialized bike. Maybe my expectations were too high (long term CAAD9 rider). The fork was a big culprit, but even the rear end felt hard compared to the CAAD9 and CAAD10. Hey, you love it that great. Still don't think it rides like an SL3 though. Mind you would opt for the more refined SL4 despite the internal cable routing. We run quite a few demo bikes at our store so spend a fair bit of time on these bikes and even do the occasional back-to-back ride to keep it real. At the end of the day just my opinion. Like all advice it's worth as much as you paid for it....


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> I ride an S-Works Tarmac SL2 w/ Sram Red. A guy on my team rides an Allez w/ Rival. Last season we were in four races together. I won one of them, he beat me in the other three.


It's not the bike! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rsschmidt (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, good to hear that you weren't guessing... I shouldn't assume, but I also get tired of people that make claims, but have never tried the product out... Thanks for your input


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rsschmidt said:


> Ok, good to hear that you weren't guessing... I shouldn't assume, but *I also get tired of people that make claims, but have never tried the product* out... Thanks for your input


I generally agree, but the topic and how the members input is presented matters. For example, I've never used the earlier versions of FSA's Gossamer cranksets/ BB's, but I know they suck because I've read/ researched enough to form what I see as an educated opinion.

Inherently, ride/ handling impressions are highly subjective and can be influenced by a myriad of factors, so IMO a few members impressions shouldn't overly influence a purchasing decision. 

Rider experiences, style of riding, minor differences in gearing, bar shape, feel/ placement of controls, wheelsets, tire size/ construction/ pressures, road conditions, variations in fit - even a riders mindset and physical condition on any given day can all alter impressions.

I'm not suggesting that the OP should totally disregard what experienced riders have to offer, but IMO/E there really is no substitute to test riding any bikes of interest (back to back, out on the roads) before committing to a purchase.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Optimus said:


> It's not the bike! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Your not taking into consideration that if you have a really cool bike you ride it all over town just to show everyone. My garage is also behind my house and uphill, so I've been having to do hill repeats every 30 min. To go out and look and my new beauty. It's the bike:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rsschmidt (Feb 1, 2011)

Agreed!!!! At the end of the day the only thing that matters is that you get out and ride your bike/s, so my point to the OP, you can't go wrong with either choice as long as you get out and ride


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

I would be using it for Cat4 and M35+ races in New England. I currently ride a 2008 jamis SL with 2008 campy record. I would like to represent the store I race for(specialized and trek dealer) but a new sl4 bike is a bit out of my range, I was considering an allez with ultegra or DA Di2, I would get a great performer at a decent price point, that was my hope at least.
I am not too concerned with the weight, if its 17lbs with my existing midweight wheels then I know it will be even better on my existing lightweight wheels on race day. I am hoping for that snappy feel that I have felt on a former year tarmac. with specialized claim that the geometry for the allez is taken from the tarmac, i was hoping it would ride similar.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kondre2000 said:


> I would be using it for Cat4 and M35+ races in New England.


Once someone mentions racing and a price range, the adage "don't race what you can't replace" comes to mind.

In this case, I'd go with the Allez (alu) over the Tarmac (CF), frame replacement costs being the primary consideration.


----------



## rsschmidt (Feb 1, 2011)

My allez comes in just under 17 lbs, and with a few more weight weenie changes I could probably get it down to just above 16 lbs. Specialized also claims that the top end Allez has the same torsional stiffness as the Tarmac SL3. Again after riding both, I don't know if I agree with that completely, but I can definitely tell a difference between the snappiness of the Allez compared to the snappiness of the SL3 Roubaix. I think the main difference for me any ways is the comfort and smoothness of the tarmac SL3 is on a whole different level than the Allez, even if they share the same snappiness...The comfort- stiffness ratio of the Tarmac is unprecedented in my opinion. But that obviously comes with a cost. I also the PJ has a good point about being able to replace it too.


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> Once someone mentions racing and a price range, the adage "don't race what you can't replace" comes to mind.
> 
> In this case, I'd go with the Allez (alu) over the Tarmac (CF), frame replacement costs being the primary consideration.


I dont think many people that I know follow that rule. My practice has been to try to race the jamis sl (CF) at road races, and race the CIOCC (Steel/CF) at crits, I had some issues with the CIOCC over last summer so it saw limited action, now that I will get it back, this summer it will be the crit racer again...maybe I just dont get anything. I really am only considering a new bike to represent the store when I race. maybe if they buy me the allez frame, I will race it, but why spend the extra for less performance than the jamis already gives? I figure the jamis sl was on the same level as a tarmac pro frame.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd question the choice of Di2 for a race bike. Electronic shifting isn't realistically going to give you a performance edge and I'd be concerned about crash replacement cost of a shifter or the RD, especially at the DA level.

It sounds like you are doing this just to change the branding on your frame to match the store. Is that really necessary at the amateur level? I'd only do that if you get an unbelievable deal from the store, so I think you should see if they can get you a deal on a close-out 2011 SL3 Tarmac Pro frame-set. Much cheaper than the SL4, and maybe still an upgrade over your Jamis.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> I'd question the choice of Di2 for a race bike.
> 
> ... and I'd be concerned about crash replacement cost of a shifter or the RD, especially at the DA level.
> 
> ... I think you should see if they can get you a deal on a close-out 2011 SL3 Tarmac Pro frame-set.


Just curious why you'd be concerned about the crash replacement cost of a shifter or RD, but not a CF frame/ fork.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kondre2000 said:


> I dont think many people that I know follow that rule.


Well, it's not a rule, but I also know many racers that don't follow it, then are bumming when they learn of repair/ replacement costs of their trashed CF framesets.

I think your logic is sound when you say if the store opts to give you an Allez, you'll race it. Otherwise, the Jamis should serve you well.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> Just curious why you'd be concerned about the crash replacement cost of a shifter or RD, but not a CF frame/ fork.


I've crashed and broken shifters and a rear derailleur, but not even scratched a frame. But perhaps that is too small of a sample to draw a safe conclusion! I would be concerned about the ridiculous cost of the DuraAce Di2. The OP's comfort level for racing a carbon frame has been stated, so given that I think my recommendation was reasonable. The other aspect is that I feel that there is some performance gain to be had from a carbon frame (specifically comfort in a long road race), but not so much in an upgrade to electronic shifting. This is my opinion of course, and one can argue it the other way.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> ... one can argue it the other way.


Yes, one can argue most cycling related topics the other way, but IMO your points have merit. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Koko56 (Aug 20, 2011)

srh04 said:


> Don't do guessing (BTW drives me nuts when people on the 'net have opinions on stuff they've never used). Rode the '11 Allez E5 for quite a while (built with Red and a variety of wheels) and was never so disappointed in a Specialized bike. Maybe my expectations were too high (long term CAAD9 rider). The fork was a big culprit, but even the rear end felt hard compared to the CAAD9 and CAAD10. Hey, you love it that great. Still don't think it rides like an SL3 though. Mind you would opt for the more refined SL4 despite the internal cable routing. We run quite a few demo bikes at our store so spend a fair bit of time on these bikes and even do the occasional back-to-back ride to keep it real. At the end of the day just my opinion. Like all advice it's worth as much as you paid for it....


Hi, just googled allez vs tarmac stiffness and came across your comment saying Allez is nowhere near as good as CAAD 10 - not as comfortable as well? 

Just wondering how you rode those bikes - were the wheels/bars/seat/post/tires the same/similar and what in particular you liked more about one than the other? I'm not offended over your comment, just genuinely wondering. 

I have an Allez 2010 and while I do love it and ride it a lot, it is a bit floppy and the stock fork was not too stiff. As a comparison I also have a Canyon CF 2012 and it has a firmer ride than the Allez but of course is a lot stiffer overall. 

Thanks. (can't PM due to 0 posts)


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

kondre2000 said:


> Weight aside, how is the ride quality of the Allez compared to an SL3? is it as stiff? just as snappy? I ask because the price point for the Allez is almost 3x less than a USED 2011 SL3 frame. the Rival Allez is reported coming in around 17lbs, not too bad really, and I would be using my parts that I know are lighter than the stock Rival and stock wheels that come on the rival speced Allez, this is why I say weight aside. I am hoping the Allez ride is the same as the SL3.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kevin


I would guess the Allez is going to be as stiff and just as fast as SL3 being that it is aluminum. But that also means the ride will probably be rougher with more vibration. 
I am finding it hard to believe a used SL3 is 3X the cost of an Allez. Are you talking about from a dealer? I have seen SL3s go on Ebay for $800. I ride a SL3 SWorks and it is a great bike.


----------

